# Bomberman programmieren



## moko (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr in der Schule schon mit VB das Spiel "Snake" programmiert... dann bin ich leider durch die Schule bedingt von Vb anbekommen und musste mich mit TurboPascal beschäftigen...

Nun ist aber ein Freund von mir in der Schule auch soweit, dass er kleinere Spiele wie z.B. Snake auch programmieren kann...

wir wollten uns eigentlich an die programmierung von Bomberman heranwagen meine frage nun aber:

ist es möglich mit Vb Bomberman so zu programmieren, dass es auch wirklich spielbar ist... also nicht, dass man sich da nur als shape über die form bewegt... sondern die figuren auch anständig animiert sind?

wie groß wäre der umfang und schwierigkeit dieses spiels im gegensatz zu snake

wie stände es mit der schwierigkeit eines eventuellen mulitplayermodus für so ein spiel?


Ich frage diese Sachen gleich einmal hier direkt so im forum, damit ich einfach eine sofortige und präsize antwort von euch bekomme und nicht das ganze web durchsuchen muss...

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr um antworten freuen...

gruß stefan..

danke : -)


----------



## Bambusbieger (11. Mai 2004)

Natürlich ist es möglich auch in VB ohne Steuerelemente Spiele zu programmieren (z.B. mit DirectX).Allerdings ist das nicht unbedingt für Einsteiger geeignet. Es kommt natüelich auch ganz darauf an wie komplex das Spiel werden soll. Es gibt Bomberman ja auch in verschiedenen Versionen.


----------



## moko (11. Mai 2004)

danke bambusbieger,

also wäre die einfachste möglichkeit, dieses spiel zu realisieren mit directx?

ok gut, habe gestern dazu ein tutorial gefunden in dem es anhand von pacman näher gebracht wird.. ich denke mal ich werde mich somit einmal hineinarbeiten...

könntest du vielleicht noch erläutern wie es mit hilfe von steuerelementen aussähe also die programmierung bzw. art

aber danke schonmal

gruß moko


----------



## Carndret (11. Mai 2004)

Also Bomberman wird denke ich mit den normalen VCL-Steuerelementen nicht zu realisieren sein. Das würde ja nur ruckeln und flackern.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie schwer das ist, aber eventuell könntet ihr mit OpenGL arbeiten. Ich finde DirectX natürlich wesentlich besser, aber auch komlexer und somit für dich/euch nicht geeignet.
Wie OpenGL mit VB funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht, nur sehe ich mehr einfache Projekte mit OpenGL als mit DirectX (wenn auch mit anderen Sprachen). Schau es dir mal an und entscheide dann. Je nach dem wie gut du in VB bist hast du natürlich einen einfacheren Einstieg, doch ein bisschen was dazu lernen dürfte auch nicht schaden.
Das ganze würde aber trotzdem recht komplex werden!


----------



## Bambusbieger (11. Mai 2004)

Es gibt natürlich auch noch die Möglichkeit über die GDI funktionen zu gehen. Wenn mans vernünftig anstellt bekommt man das auch flackerfrei hin. Der Nachteil ist allerdings, das dieser Weg die Geschwindigkeit das Spiels bei aufwendiger Grafik beeinträchtigt.

@Carndret Meinst du echt, dass OpenGL einfacher ist als DirectDraw? Also ich hab nicht viel Ahnung Von OGL aber ich dachte bisher immer das DirectX die einfachere Variante ist.


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Mai 2004)

> Bomberman wird denke ich mit den normalen VCL-Steuerelementen nicht zu realisieren sein


Wobei die VCL hier eigentlich egal ist, weil die nichts mit VB zu tun hat. 

Sowohl OpenGL als auch DirectX sind eigentlich nicht wirklich für VB gemacht - und VB ist auch nicht für grafisch anspruchsvollere Dinge wie Spiele gemacht.
OpenGL hat gegenüber DirectX den Vorteil, dass es OpenSource ist und an sich eigentlich plattformunabhängig - daher kann man OpenGL-Spiele auch ohne großen Aufwand auf andere Systeme portieren.


----------



## Carndret (12. Mai 2004)

Da ich auch noch nie selbst mit OpenGL (und auch DirectX) etwas gemacht habe, kann ich nicht sagen, wie viel einfacher es ist, aber wenn ich mir so manche Quelltexte anschaue, denke ich schon, dass es so ist. So weit ich weiß programmiert man bei OpenGL ja nur mit Funktionen. Bei DirectX ist alles schön mit Klassen gemacht. Ich schau sehr oft meinem Bruder zu und hab deswegen einen kleinen Überblick bekommen. Wir wollen nämlich auch irgendwann mal ein Spiel machen und ich bin dabei die andere Front (Grafik/3D-Modelling).
Wenn das Projekt zu groß und komlplex wird, ist natürlich DirectX die bessere Wahl, aber Bomberman gehört wohl eher nicht dazu, sofern es einfach gehalten wird. Allgemein kommt man aber um diese beiden bei Spieleprogrammierung wohl nicht rum, da es für andere Sachen (kA was man noch so benutzt) evtl. zu wenig Beispiele und Dokumentationen gibt.
Da VB ja jetzt auch Klassen beherrscht und es das DX SDK auch dafür gibt wäre das natürlich auch sehr attraktiv, aber Vorsicht! Keines von beiden kann man mal eben so nebenbei lernen. Es dauert schon einige Zeit.


----------



## moko (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Antworten, dass hat mir shconmal seher weitergeholfen!

aber eine frage hätte ich noch und zwar hat jemand ein tutorial, wo die handhabung von direktx an einem spiel angewendet und erklärt werden oder muss ich mich dort so durchlesen

gruß moko


----------



## Carndret (17. Mai 2004)

An sich sind für solche spezielleren Themen Bücher ganz gut. Ich weiß aber nicht was es da für VB gibt. Auf ActiveVB habe ich aber ein paar Tutorials gesehen. <ActiveVB Tutorials> (DirectX Kategorie ist ganz unten)

Und ein anderer Link in meinen Favoriten für zu VB-fun.de. Dort gibt es auch ein paar DirectX Tutorials.


----------

